

Graphical timeline from Big Bang to Heat Death - timf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphical_timeline_from_Big_Bang_to_Heat_Death

======
nfnaaron
The monetization period is going to be relatively short lived.

------
timf
Note the double-logarithmic scale.

